# Happy 23 Birthday Buddy



## Jeremysbrinkman (Jul 12, 2012)

Today would have been Buddy's 23rd birthday. We adopted him as a rescue in 2001. The vet said he was already ten years old. So that's a best guess. He always had health problems but we contained to work through them. We lost him in august of this year after he took a true turn for the worst. The hardest thing in the world is having to make the decision to say goodbye to someone who trust and loves you unconditionally. We still miss and love you Buddy Roo!








Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Any loss of our best friends is hard, add in the special circumstances for the reason they came in to our lives just makes it that much harder to lose one of them.

I truly understand your feeling of loss because its been such a short time ago that I went through the same ordeal. Years later you will remember Buddy with more warm thoughts than sad ones.


----------



## Fiere (Feb 26, 2014)

It's hard to lose them, for sure. I still get worked up thinking of my dogs that have passed.


----------

